# Sliding Door Installation Over Concrete Slab



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know about the different reveals, but since he didn't seal the sill right (no flashing is needed, but a solid, fat bead of 100% silicone should have been ran across the bottom), he probably just got sloppy with the whole install. Before you siliconed it yourself you could have sprayed the outside bottom with a hose and then called him back to see the water in your house and had him re-do it and make it the same on both sides this time.
I'll bet he didn't put any screws in the track to the floor either.


----------



## cobrakai (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the response. So assuming everything else is done correctly, sealing the bottom as I did, and having the door recessed in a little, shouldn't be an issue?


----------

